# Facelift up close



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Thought I'd share some pictures of a facelift Turbo Blue Black Edition I spotted being delivered to Huntingdon Audi this week. Apologies I didn't get more pictures, but it was very wet and windy at the time! It's the first time I have seen the styling changes in the flesh and well, hmmm&#8230; nice colour, but... judge for yourself&#8230;


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw this exact colour combo at local stealers today, along with a white softtop.

I have to say the mods all look silly - its a no from me.

Wheels ok but look like they've come from the last gen A5 parts bin

(before anyone says yes I know they didn't).


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Do audi deliberately design cars now with ugly wheels.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Not a fan of the black alloys. Turbo blue is quite nice


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It's like they do it to to detract from other things. Make them so ugly you don't see anything else


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

It's a great car on the inside and I was considering upgrading from 2.0 TFSI at some point but this restyling... sorry I just can't imagine myself in that. It's incredible how such little fake details make the whole car look so silly and fake.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't mind the wheels but those plastic fake vents are atrocious, thumbs down from me too [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd take 50 fake vents vs those wheels...
You can always paint the vent if you don't like it or even remove it and make it a real vent.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

gAgNiCk said:


> I don't mind the wheels but those plastic fake vents are atrocious, thumbs down from me too [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


The plastic vents look Camaro-cheap. Definitely glad I have one pre-facelift now.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Wheels are easy to change!

Those vents look so nasty, they stand out something terrible 'in person'! All that gloss and then just throw some 80s style plastic trims on, wow. I noted the recent Scirocco has similar rear vents, and the front looks much more like my wife's R but with the side-vents way out of proportion.

I'd seriously think about refusing that I've I'd just turned up to collect. It might look a bit better in black with it all blending in.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Easy to chance but not cheap...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Those vents front and rear look so obviously false and stuck on.
I guess its the Sport then if you want a new TT without pointless bits of plastic stuck on.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Not a big fan of the slashes and fake vents plus removal of crackles and pops on the RS between gear shifts. That and a price HIKE is really putting me off of the new TT. If Audi don't see sense i'll be looking elsewhere for any new vehicles, I also doubt i'm Alone.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

gAgNiCk said:


> I don't mind the wheels but those plastic fake vents are atrocious, thumbs down from me too [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


agree - fake vents. its what people who buy these cars want! Not. i like the wheels, not sure on the combo with that colour blue though. The vents and zero interior/tech upgrades is why i've walked away. Although missing my 2016 TTS!


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Although I generally agree with the comments about the fake vents, it does look better on the road when you're looking down on the car rather than the photographs on here which focus on the vents at eye level. They're less of an issue when you can view the whole car without the protective layers. I saw one at the local dealer before I ordered, and I thought it looked ok, especially in a darker colour.

It reminds me of the controversy when, in 2004, Audi started producing cars with a much bigger grill. Although a bit of a shock at the time, I now prefer the larger grill. Interestingly, German car magazine has rendered how all the common Audi models would look without the Singleframe grill, definitely worth checking out:

https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/new ... ame-grill/


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I bet in 2 years from now, lot of people asking how to retrofit FL bumpers with those fake vents....


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

There really is no disguising it: those fake rear vents are *awful*


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Judging by the majority of comments here what Audi need to do is offer the bumpers with the vents as an optional extra S-line body kit like they do on the German site. Then you spec a S-line or TTS with or without those vents.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Agree with the comments here, it hasn't got that WOW factor. The front looks like an afterthought and a few cheap stuck on after parts kit/vents you would buy off Ebay.

The grille -are they trying to get an RS look - leave its individuality alone or you will end up with a range that all look the same.

The alloys - black alloys look good but just not this style unfortunately.

The rear, this looks like another pain of an area to keep clean and a copy from the Mercedez - which again serves no purpose and doesn't do it for me.

Yes I can see a few bumpers being swapped out for this one in time if the same fitment (retrofit) but not for me this time.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Pontypwl said:


> Although I generally agree with the comments about the fake vents, it does look better on the road when you're looking down on the car rather than the photographs on here which focus on the vents at eye level. They're less of an issue when you can view the whole car without the protective layers. I saw one at the local dealer before I ordered, and I thought it looked ok, especially in a darker colour.
> 
> It reminds me of the controversy when, in 2004, Audi started producing cars with a much bigger grill. Although a bit of a shock at the time, I now prefer the larger grill. Interestingly, German car magazine has rendered how all the common Audi models would look without the Singleframe grill, definitely worth checking out:
> 
> https://www.auto-motor-und-sport.de/new ... ame-grill/


Its not the actual look of the fake vents i have the issue with, its the fact they are fake. If they actually served a purpose and still looked ugly i wouldn't complain. Also the fact Audi have done nothing to upgrade the tech inside is awful. I have just picked up a hire car Fiesta ST line 19 plate for a few days, it has parking cameras, CarPlay, beautiful touch screen and all round better tech. Makes my old TTS tech look ancient.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

I would agree that the vents would be better if they actually served a purpose, but the front 'vents' on the Mk. 3 are already fake, so it's not a major issue for me. The bigger issue, as you mention, is the failure to update the tech, or introduce a second screen, especially with the price increase. As we all know, tech which is standard on much cheaper cars, including other models in the Audi range, should be standard on the TT, especially the satnav.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

SatNav is standard on TTS and above already.
Spoiler isn't needed and is just for looks too... I wager just like mentioned above 6 months and people will be changing the bumpers to the facelift versions.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> SatNav is standard on TTS and above already.


Should be for the price!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Black Edition? Looks more like the Halfords Edition.Will have to be a Sport if I buy another TT.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They've always looked like a halfords special with the black pack on...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Ruudfood said:


> There really is no disguising it: those fake rear vents are *awful*


Yeah, I have to agree, now having seen them in the flesh - they're bigger than they look in pictures and just look tacky. I wonder what's behind them? I'd be tempted to remove the plastic inserts. I'm sure someone will come up with something you can replace them with :?


----------

